# Old Pieces Adapted in New Cabinet



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

I feel this is my best accomplishment to date. I used to shop on E-Bay a lot, accumulating many old furniture pieces for future use. This cabinet used up some of that stock. The doors were from a kitchen cupboard from 1905. I do not know the age of the glass and brass claw feet, and I do know the carved upper back board was made recently by a fellow woodworker. It just happened to be the perfect size for this project.
The wood is all Red Alder, to match the beech wood grain of the doors, except for pieces affore mentioned. I followed the design of the doors and made templates to route the front skirt and side panels. The raised panels, front skirt and top all done on my Veratas router table. The tapered legs were a challenge for this novice, as all four sides are tapered (on the table saw). The hinges and handles are from Lee Valley Tools. The glass in the doors is original, just cleaned up and painted the lead. The stain is Red Oak by Minwax, and clear coated with Flecto Spray Varathayne "water base" paint. We use this cabinet for books. It had to be on a stand as there was a vacuum cleaner port on the wall underneath. Dimentions: 68"H X 29"W X 17"D. Where there's a will, there's a way!!


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

The output of your combination is simply gorgeous.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Wonderful job Reg; I know you are proud of this one!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

That is one fine piece of furniture you created Reg. With a great story behind it. Couldn't ask for much more than that.. 

Excellent work!!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Beautiful work, Reg.

You are justified in being proud of that result.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Thank You All*

Thank You All, for commenting and viewing. I love sharing anything about woodworking. Hope you are all enjoying some fine summer weather as we are here on West Coast of Canada.


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

Very, very nice.
Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Great job! You have waaay too much spare time... 

" Hope you are all enjoying some fine summer weather as we are here on West Coast of Canada."
We deserve it, Reg, after that crappy Spring.


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Outstanding, Reg. Keep up the good work.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

It is looking great and regal. Continue the good work!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"regal"...good one! 
(Reg...reg al for anyone not getting the pun)


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

I like the design. Reminiscent of old times.


----------



## Sunshine0103 (Apr 29, 2012)

Beautiful! You have every right to be proud!


----------

